# Bearded Tit



## littleowl (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## Goldfynche (Jun 15, 2016)

Never seen one. Definitely on the bucket list.


----------



## Gemma (Jun 15, 2016)

Beautiful bird!  I see it has a band on its leg.


----------



## Goldfynche (Jun 15, 2016)

Gemma said:


> Beautiful bird!  I see it has a band on its leg.




Yes. Rare and endangered species are frequently ringed to keep an eye on their movements and habits.


----------



## littleowl (Jun 16, 2016)

Bearded Tits spend all of there lives in reed beds. Has people say they are very rare.


----------



## Goldfynche (Jun 16, 2016)

littleowl said:


> Bearded Tits spend all of there lives in reed beds. Has people say they are very rare.




www.worldbirds.co.uk/bearded_tit.aspx?key=206 The *Bearded Tit is a resident bird in the UK. However they are no where very common with only about 500-600 pairs breeding nation wide.

Satisfied!*


----------



## Pam (Jun 16, 2016)

Lovely photo!  It's also on my list of birds to see.

Thanks for that link, Goldfynche. It was interesting to see that the only reliable place to find them in the North West of England is         Leighton Moss RSPB reserve in Lancashire and that they are easiest to find in the first         couple of weeks in October. I have made a note of that because my grandson and I have been to Leighton Moss several times but usually in either Spring or Summer. Must take him at half term in October.


----------

